# Asian Cypripediums



## McKatelyn (Oct 24, 2009)

Hi everyone,
I have a garden full of hybrids that I just set up this fall and have been reading everything I can find about Cypripediums ever since last spring when I got my first one ( a pastel C ventricosum). Also, I have made countless emails to all the experts (thanks everyone). Even though I'm still sorta new(ish) to Cyps, I already have a full on addiction to them and want to try a few of the true Asian species. Since they must be kept much drier in the winter than the hybrids and American species, I was wondering what the best way to do that is. I set up a nice size raised Cyp bed but its just about totally full . I have a small (3 yr old) Siberian C. macranthum still in a pot and plan to get that one in the raised bed but was thinking about a few more Asian ones. The bed is layered with from bottom to top, 2 inches of sand, a 3inch layer of 60% sand/40% wood chips, topped with a 3 or 4inch layer composed of equal parts Soil Perfector, Soilmaster, and Perlite. Everying is mulched with a 1 or 2 inch layer of finely ground wood chips. I would like to set up a few large in ground pots for the Asian ones as well useing the same mix except replacing the Perlite with aquarium gravel. Does this sound acceptable for growing most of the asian species? To keep them dry in winter I was thinking about just setting a pot upside down over them with a brick on it. Would that make it to dry and kill them in the winter? I did read about putting window screen over them with leaves on top. That sounded better to me then what I was planning because it would let in some moisture in winter in. Is it ok for me to put that over the whole Cyp bed, hybrids and all? Sorry my post was so long, thanks


----------



## NYEric (Oct 24, 2009)

Welcome to the forum from NYC!  Worst comes to worst contact Ron Birch - Gardens at Post Hill.


----------



## McKatelyn (Oct 24, 2009)

Thanks Eric. I had many questions and emails for all the experts and Ron Burch was always at the very top of that list.


----------

